# General > Pets Corner >  Eagle owl still on loose.

## porshiepoo

Just trying to bump this up but I locked the first thread so I've had to re-do one.

Tommy is a European Eagle Owl and was chased off and mobbed on Saturday by Crows and Seagulls. He didn't go far to start with but everytime he tried to get up and get back he got mobbed. He's now loose and we haven't a clue where.
He has anklets on but no jesses, he's ringed and is unlikely to be able to hunt though hopefully he'll manage to feed from already dead animals.
He got chased off from the Lybster area (just outside the village Wick side) and hopefully he's still local but it's looking doubtful. We've checked alot of the area with no luck.
It's highly unlikely that he will allow anyone to approach him unless he's weak from starvation.

Any sightings (and you'll know it's him as he's huge) please pm me with details.
Cheers

----------


## porshiepoo

Just bumping it back up.

----------


## BO-PEEP

We are on the Causewaymire just down the road from Lybster, and we are keeping a look out everyday for him.we also go into 
Rumster Forest  so we will keep a look-out for him there.
Just hope you find him soon.

----------


## Tyke

[QUOTE=porshiepoo;866839]Just bumping it back up.[/QUOTE I saw an extremely large bird yesterday at my place, huge wingspan, larger than a buzzard, but I couldn't find a decent picture to identify the bird and it was spooked by the road works that are ongoing here. If you could contact me maybe you could describe your bird to me. Last seen heading out to sea going towards your place.

----------


## porshiepoo

Have pm'd you Tyke after our phone convo.
Seems my idea of wingspan was completely wrong and I've been suitably told off. Apparently it's more along the lines of 6ft and upwards, so your description of what you saw would be more accurate lol.
Thanks for the information and contact, we will be scouting the area and hopefully may get a sighting of him.

----------


## jac1791

Any news on your owl yet?

----------


## porshiepoo

We had a possible sighting of him near the dog kennels at Dunbeath. Graeme rang and thought he may have been headed back up this way. We've had a scout about but cannot see him but we knew we'd struggle to anyway, he could be literally anywhere by now.
Strangely the Rooks appear to have disappeared from the Rookery next door. This Rookery is years old and so big that they have to be culled each year - not that it ever appears to make a difference lol. But since Sunday it has been eerily quiet and the owner of the Rookery was saying that there was nothing for the Gamekeepers to shoot during the annual cull on Wednesday. 
EEO's would usually have Rooks on their menu so whether Tommy is still nearby in the woods and the Rooks have legged it we don't know.

We'll be out looking again tomorrow, sadly though it's more because we need to feel as though we're doing something. The actual chances of us happening across him are pretty slim.

Thank you for your interest, fingers crossed we'll be bale to post good news soon. Tommy is badly missed by us and his mate.

----------


## Liz

I am glad there has been a sighting of Tommy but sad that you haven't been able to get him yet.  :Frown: 

So hope for good news soon!

----------


## teenybash

Fingers crossed Tommy returns home deciding he has had enough of this wild living stuff......I would be mindless with worry, so hoping for you, to get him back safe. xx

----------


## porshiepoo

Bumpety bump!
Tommy is still out there somewhere.

Thanks for all the pm's and the messages of support.

----------


## Liz

I was just going to come on and ask about Tommy. So very sorry that he is still missing.

Really, really hope for good news soon!!

----------


## porshiepoo

Good news, kind of!
We've had a confirmed sighting of Tommy by some locals. It seems he's not more than 1/2 a mile away (even less) and is holed up in some woods. It seems he may be surviving on dead birds and so he isn't hungry enough to come to the fist yet.
It would also seem that he is doing a better job of getting rid of Rooks than years of game keeping and shooting lmao. His presence has scared them all off and the owners of the wood say it's the quietest it's been there in years. lol.
OH went out looking after the sighting but couldn't see him. We're quietly confident he's staying put though and staying close to his mate - now if she would just call him.....................
Hopefully we'll have better news soon.

----------


## Liz

What a relief that you know where Tommy is and that he is doing well. Too well maybe!lol

You can hire him out next year to get rid of the rooks!  :Smile:    It doesn't sound like his mate wants back yet? Hope she does call him soon though.

----------


## porshiepoo

Hubby has seen Tommy for himself. We know exactly where he is now and he seems to be surviving on already dead animals. He's not quite hungry enough yet to fly down for his favourite munchy but at least we know he's relatively safe and well and has stayed extremely close to home. yay!
Plus he'd done a fabulous job of clearing the area of Rooks!

----------

